# Meaford Summer 2004



## Jason Bourne (29 Dec 2004)

Hey Troops,

Just wondering who was all at LFCATC Meaford this summer for BMQ (res), SQ( reg. and res.) and BIQ (res and reg). I'm sure theres has to be some students and staff kicking around here. (btw...the CO's daughter...in one word. HOT..just had to get that one in )

Jason


----------



## MikeM (30 Dec 2004)

I was there.


----------



## Baloo (30 Dec 2004)

If by Meaford you mean "Home of the CF Weather Machine" or "Tank Track Central", then yes, I was there.


----------



## MikeM (31 Dec 2004)

You mean you don't like the tank ruts while doing section attacks!? *chuckles*


----------



## Baloo (31 Dec 2004)

That was bad, but at least I could see them then. It was the night patrols that got worse.  :rage:


----------



## Jason Bourne (1 Jan 2005)

Hahah...ahh...section attacks in the tank ruts...those hated tank ruts. Good ground for digging trenches though...at least my trench wasn't in water


----------



## MikeM (1 Jan 2005)

Yeah the ground in Meaford is great for digging trenches  : Only took me and my fireteam partner a full day of digging to get just over waist deep.


----------



## Love793 (1 Jan 2005)

Full day and waist deep, good job.  My guys had the back hoe dig 1/4 of them and they still where only at just over shell scrape by the end of the day.


----------



## MikeM (1 Jan 2005)

Yeah, it's brutal... wait until you get about 2 feet down and you're hitting clay and limestone.. it's brutal. However, it makes for good times, lots to talk about.

We had the backhoe dig our frontline trenches, so we could all see what a stage 3 trench looks like and how to operate in them, but the rest, we all had to dig ourselves.


----------



## Love793 (2 Jan 2005)

I've dug a couple there.   It doesn't get much easier.   By stage 3 I take it your speaking of the old stage 6, with revetment, ohp, grenade sumps (not a urinal), wire and ramparts.

In regards to the tank tracks, sorry about that.   But hitting a partially collapsed/filled in trenched isn't to pain less either. ;D


----------



## MikeM (2 Jan 2005)

Ya I forgot to clarify that.. I am referring to the old stage 6 with OHP all that jazz.


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jan 2005)

MasterCorporal I just hit rock! 

- Then use the pickaxe!


10 minutes later.....

MasterCorporal! The Pickaxe just broke!
 ;D

ahh meaford... 

there is a reason I love going to borden to train... even if the fire index is usually between insane and retarded


----------



## Baloo (2 Jan 2005)

I remember during SQ, my fireteam partners and I thought we had lucked out when we discovered a previously dug shell scrape system (only to our ankles, but any help in Meaford is nice) that was filled with lumps of old clay and grass. Unfortunately, the grass several inches down had yet to dry. So it had rotted, along with the grungy water made for an unholy stench. God only knows what we discovered. So we made the best of lying in that soup for a couple hours. The platoon commander walked by and remarked, "Jesus, what the hell is that stink?", and so we had the dubious honour of getting to move over a few feet, and re-digging. Unforunately, the odour remained, until we filled it back in, the Pandora's box awaiting the next group.  :'(


----------



## DMB (4 Jan 2005)

meaford was alright the only thing i really dreaded was going up WARNER HILL.......then back down .......then back up.....then when you think its your last time going up and you starting to ruk towards the paved road the platoon turns around and you do it again! not to mention that our SQ FTX was 90% downpour.


----------



## Gayson (4 Jan 2005)

I remember one night during the SQ FTX.  I was running across our position around the time of a fight for somre reason.  It was foggy and dark as hell, I could not see my hands if I held them out.  I ran and ran and fell into a stage 3 trench full of water and mud.

It took a good hour to clean that C9 afterwards.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 Jan 2005)

I was there for sq... day and a half left in the FTX i tore a ligament in my knee and in my ankle finished the course on a cane. Still the FTX kicked ass with the 4 days of non stop rain and the other days with the boiling heat.


----------



## Pikache (4 Jan 2005)

Heh. Anyone with C Coy last summer might remember me. You know, that guy with extra small pinky...


----------



## babicma (4 Jan 2005)

I was there for SQ BIQ in 10 PL AKA "Cock Platoon"

Anyone else!


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Jan 2005)

> If by Meaford you mean "Home of the CF Weather Machine"



You obviously never been to ValCartier....where it rains 6 days out of 7!  ;D  (I did my SQ there...took weeks to get everything dry)

I was in Meaford for my Armd Recce course between the end of July to the end of August.  It only rained 3 days....the rest was nice and sunny.  I love Meaford!


----------



## Baloo (5 Jan 2005)

Three days? Three days? You must be kidding! I love how there is pouring rain at one end of the base, and sunshine on the parade square. Never seen anything like it. Rained on each of our days in the field, yet barely anything else while indoors. Rained while standing to attention in the square, but the sun broke out upon entering the mess. I stand by my assessment!  ;D


----------



## Jason Bourne (5 Jan 2005)

HAHAH ...actually I think I was on my SQ going into the mess at the time. I do remember seeing a platoon standing out there on the sqaure while  I eating  must have been you guy

Jason


----------



## Jason Bourne (5 Jan 2005)

I also really ejoyed shooting down on the Gully Range there, the view on the lake was pretty awesome...I'm not from Ontario obviously so it was a first time looking at a big lake like that. And that Warner Hill....holy crap...


----------



## Baloo (5 Jan 2005)

I remember conducting our own version of "naval warfare" during the assault boat training. Naturally, as more people who had never been in a canoe before began to grasp paddling, we would compete with one another. This eventually devolved into a company sized skirmish, with boarding actions, ramming, and the cries of the wounded (er, I mean, those tossed into the water...).


----------



## Jason Bourne (5 Jan 2005)

Anyone get hauled up in front of the new RSM? He's a crusty old PPCLI guy Master Warrent Officer something or other...man that guy puts the fear of god in some staff there. Also...anyone know Sgt. Sean Black? An Arty guy who teaches there

Jason


----------



## Love793 (6 Jan 2005)

That's the job of a RSM.  He's a CWO by the way.


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jan 2005)

i think i know that guy you refer to...

used to be an MWO. now he is the base RSM.... RCR right?

if hes the same guy then yes... he is one scary scary man.... and i met him on a good day....
(picking up flag poles for the queens visit)


----------



## Love793 (6 Jan 2005)

No he's PPCLI.  He was the RSM for 2VP.  Now he's RSM LFCATC.


----------



## Ghost (6 Jan 2005)

LOL its so much fun digging up there.

My parents built a house up in that area.

I spent a week picking rocks in the nice hot sun.  I grew a little concerned when I started seeing heat waves and turkey vultures were circling around us,  thought that stuff only happens in the movies.


----------



## Slim (6 Jan 2005)

Hey all

As bad as Meaford is there are far worse places...Wainwright for instnace.

Slim


----------



## Jason Bourne (9 Jan 2005)

yep he's PPCCLI. CWO ...hh...anyone know his name? scary man


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2005)

Slim,

I've taught in both and wouldn't think twice about going back to Wainwright. I was actually treated like a person there. You can't drag me to Meaford with a team of Clydesdales, even if they belong to Budweiser.


----------

